# What is your typical at home wear?



## Ronni (Jun 3, 2020)

For years my wardrobe was loosely divided into three broad categories:  Dance wear  (after 5 wear, but easy to dance in, a bit glitzy, lotta sparkly jewelry) work wear (depending on what I'm doing, either workout type clothes or jeans/capris with a pretty top...no tee shirts) and weekend wear, which was PJ's till I took my morning shower, and then leggings or jeans or sweats and tee shirts, or light loose dresses in the summer.  Of course I'd change into something more upscale or appropriate if I had to go out, or we went to dinner, or socialized with friends or family.  

I might either not return to work, or if I do, I'll return on a limited schedule, and or course right now I'm not working at all, and hardly leave the house, so my at home wear is very hit and miss.  Sometimes I'll spend all day in PJ's.  Sometimes sweats.  Or maybe leggings and a tee.  It's very random and I don't like being random.

A lot of you are retired and spend much time at home, and so I'm just really curious what your at-home wear consists of.  Do you spend all day in PJ's?  Do you wear shoes around the house?  Do you have loose easy clothes you wear in the house but then you change before going out?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2020)

My wardrobe is loosely divided into four categories, consisting of casual-wear, meaning all things fit for outings, as in town-trips, shopping, whatever have you, home-wear, equating to sweats, loose cotton tops, comfy elastic-waist slacks, etc, formal-wear, as in proper dress slacks, dress tops, etc, and gardening-wear, all stuff I can get dirty, toss in the washing machine, and not worry about.

When at home I love sweat pants and tops, or elastic-waist pants with short-sleeve blouse tops or pull-over tops with long-sleeves, depending on the season. No shoes in the house, not even inside the house shoes. Do enjoy stocking feet, and if anything, a comfy pair of slippers (colder months of the year).

No pyjamas for dear husband or myself. We sleep in our birthday suits, and when we wake it's straight into our casual home-wear, or as hubby refers to it as, kicking around wear.

As for changing when going out, I like to look finished and complete when I'm outside the home (town, etc), so proper pants and a top.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2020)

When I'm home I wear what might politely be called rags.

Most of my _wardrobe _is the same and is on a three-stage plan, good enough to go out to dinner, good enough to go to the store, and just about ready for the trash.

I still have a couple of dressy outfits leftover from my working years that I wear for weddings and funerals.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

After my morning shower, I change into my "daytime nightie", like this one if I'm staying in.


Otherwise, it's leggings and tee-shirt at home.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 3, 2020)

Ronni said:


> For years my wardrobe was loosely divided into three broad categories:  Dance wear  (after 5 wear, but easy to dance in, a bit glitzy, lotta sparkly jewelry) work wear (depending on what I'm doing, either workout type clothes or jeans/capris with a pretty top...no tee shirts) and weekend wear, which was PJ's till I took my morning shower, and then leggings or jeans or sweats and tee shirts, or light loose dresses in the summer.  Of course I'd change into something more upscale or appropriate if I had to go out, or we went to dinner, or socialized with friends or family.
> 
> I might either not return to work, or if I do, I'll return on a limited schedule, and or course right now I'm not working at all, and hardly leave the house, so my at home wear is very hit and miss.  Sometimes I'll spend all day in PJ's.  Sometimes sweats.  Or maybe leggings and a tee.  It's very random and I don't like being random.
> 
> A lot of you are retired and spend much time at home, and so I'm just really curious what your at-home wear consists of.  Do you spend all day in PJ's?  Do you wear shoes around the house?  Do you have loose easy clothes you wear in the house but then you change before going out?


I've transitioned from heavy, soft bathrobes to nighties since the weather warmed up! If I'm doing yard work, it's the 'mud clothes!'  After yard work and body wash, it is right back to the nighty!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2020)

capri pajamas, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







or jeans and top


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

I have never worn pyjamas or any nightwear all day except when I was in hopsital.  I wouldn't like it,I'd feel too restless  to get dressed.

Since I took early retirement and don't need to get dressed up I wear whatever the weather dictates.. for example today I have an ankle length lightweight  sleeveless  maxi dress on..   soo cool .. other days I may have jeans or leggings, and a sleeveless T-shirt on.. in winter, jumpers (sweaters).. and Jogging bottoms... ... usually wear sketchers at home, but sometimes I have shoes or boots on


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

I have 2 wardrobe choices right now. Work clothes and jammies which for me is leggings and tees. That's it. I go no where except to Dr appts, work and the supermarket.


----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2020)

Sometimes I'm doing housework in my birthday suit but I'm usually dressed in something loose and comfortable. Yes, that might be my nightie til noon.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm all about comfort, but I never wear PJs all day unless I'm sick.  I like sun dresses, bermuda shorts, etc. in summer and yoga pants or jeans in winter.  Very casual.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 3, 2020)

Leggings and oversized t-shirts 
Yoga pants
Sun dresses 
Extra long tops

No pyjamas here unless I’m sick but sometimes wear comfortable loungewear. Never outside though and not often. 
Ballerina type slippers.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 3, 2020)

I wear leggings or jeans with sweaters in the winter and blouses in the summer.  Casual all the way.  I sleep in leggings that have faded over time and tees.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't wear PJ's during the day,only at night when I'm sleeping
In the winter,I wear turtle neck/ sweater/pants or leggings depending on how cold it is outside when I go on my walks
spring/summer capri pants,shorts with knit top or T shirt
autumn,I try to wear shorts as long as possible before it gets cool,then I'll wear capri pants


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2020)

Comfortable cotton shorts, tee shirt and no socks or shoes. Tomorrow, repeat number one.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 4, 2020)

Tee shirts and jeans usually and comfy shoes during the day.  I change to slacks if I go out.  Early in the evening, I'll have a shower and then in lounging style pjs but eschew the tops and wear a plaint tee shirt instead.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> *Tee shirts and jeans usually and comfy shoes during the day.*  I change to slacks if I go out.  Early in the evening, I'll have a shower and then in lounging style pjs but eschew the tops and wear a plaint tee shirt instead.


 I can see you  cool mama...in your jeans and shirt,  in your avi...


----------



## Lashann (Jun 4, 2020)

During the day at home I wear casual but comfortable clothes such as jeans/capris with a loose fitting top or blouse.  Must be presentable enough to answer the door when necessary.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 4, 2020)

Im most comfortable in Tshirt and shorts, rarely wear a sun dress. I rarely wear makeup, but meticulous about skin care.


----------



## Patros (Jun 10, 2020)

Bra off.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2020)

At home now I wear either a nightgown or capris and Ts or a shirt with a pattern on it.  I also sometimes wear a housecoat over my pajamas or wear it by itself.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 12, 2020)

The "bra off "comment is spot on!  One of the first things I do when I get home from anywhere is rip that sucker off!!!!  I have several "sleep" bras, which is ridiculous becuase I would NEVER sleep in one.  BUT they're sort of like a sports bra in that they're soft and stretchy, though the material is much thinner and lighter, very breathable, not as much support.  If I'm going to be home all day AND I actually manage to get out of my PJ's    I'll wear that bra with the tee shirt and leggings because it's so soft and lightweight I can hardly feel it on.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 13, 2020)

Winter leggings and hoodie
Summer  leggings and plaid shirt  I LOVE plaid!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 14, 2020)

Jeans of one type or another, and t-shirts.

If it's cold, I add a sweater, sweatshirt, or long-sleeved shirt.  

No shoes!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 14, 2020)

No shoes, nightie if I don’t feel well, otherwise regular clothes.  Never a dress, don’t own one.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 13, 2020)

Not sure if this fits here.......anyway, it's here. IMO.....this is the best elastic waist band ever made.......doesn't dig in.......keeps its' stretch........super comfy.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 13, 2020)

The more comfortable the better.  When I am down the shore at my son's almost anything goes.  It's beach area and the weather dictates what we wear.  I'll be going down on the 22nd to prepare to spend Thanksgiving with my boy.  We are going back to our old days when it was just us.  When his wife was alive, it was always with her family, but not any more.  Now it's is our family which consists of just the 2 of us.  So, we will not dress up.  He usually wears shorts year round inside and a sport shirt and I wear lounge clothing.  When I was a kid, we'd always have to dress for dinner.  My dad insisted on that, but none of us enforced that with our kids.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 13, 2020)

Hahahaha!  Any of you ever been to Quartzite, AZ?  I walked into a bookstore there and the owner was naked except for  wearing a skin   colored --G-string!


----------



## Jules (Nov 13, 2020)

It’s winter, so I’m in my jeans with a long sleeve t-shirt.  My beloved well-broken in jeans are nearly thread bare now.  Sure wish I could find some that fit this well again.  If I’m going shopping, I change to better jeans.  In March when Covid started, I didn’t care what I wore out to the store.  I was there for so short of time that I didn’t care and ran home and put everything into the washing machine.  

I always start the day with a shower.  Absolutely no pj’s in the daytime.  

Back when I did things with other people, my usual attire was jeans or nice pants with a blazer.  I‘m fond of vests.  

In the summer I wear skirts or dresses.  Never shorts.

No outdoor shoes inside.  My slippers are basically a shoe (Merrill) because I need a solid base.  They never go outside.  DH is the same way.


----------



## Jules (Nov 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Hahahaha!  Any of you ever been to Quartzite, AZ?  I walked into a bookstore there and the owner was naked except for  wearing a skin   colored --G-string!


Yes I have been.  Didn’t see him.  Pretty sure I’d remember. 

I have seen street performers dressed like that in Vegas.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 13, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Not sure if this fits here.......anyway, it's here.View attachment 133318View attachment 133319 IMO.....this is the best elastic waist band ever made.......doesn't dig in.......keeps its' stretch........super comfy.


Excellent choice for accommodating the Covid 15!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeans or leggings, polo shirts or flannel shirts, barefoot whenever possible...


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeans and a T-Shirt.
Don't own any PJ's as I sleep in the nude.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 13, 2020)

I am retired and live in Central Coast California. My summer wear is t-shirt, shorts and sneakers (trainers for you UK)
My winter wear is t-shirt, long pants, and sneakers.
That being said, I have a suit, blazer, dress pants and dress shoes for when we cruise.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 13, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Not sure if this fits here.......anyway, it's here.View attachment 133318View attachment 133319 IMO.....this is the best elastic waist band ever made.......doesn't dig in.......keeps its' stretch........super comfy.


Yay!!!!!!   My kind of elastic waisted pants.  lol


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

I cut the neck off my t-shirts and the sleeves making them "roomy". I wear loose fitting shorts. I never go outside dressed this way so that gives you an idea how it looks. I would go barefoot if it weren't for the body oil on the carpet.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

At home wear? 

Pajamas with pullover top and cropped pant. 
Jeans and a blouse or pullover top.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 14, 2020)

At home I wear leggings and tunic tops with fuzzy socks in the winter, and sundresses or shorts and sleeveless tees and flip-flops in the summer. 

If we're out and about, depending on what time we get home, I'll either change into the above, or change directly into pajamas.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 18, 2020)

Levis, a cute top or sweater,and a zippered sweatshirt tied around my waist.  That's during the day , if I'm out and about.  And work, when working.

As soon as I get home it is off w/the bra, and in to my pj's, socks and slippers.  Hair in a ponytail.


----------

